# Question about Canon EOS-5D SR. Sir/ Madame



## surapon (Dec 2, 2015)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
After 2 weeks of new / Proud owner of Canon 5D SR. I love this new/ Awesome Babe for Landscape/ Scenery and Cityscape Photography.
BUT I have only two questions that I do not understand the Difference of :
1) Multiple Exposures = " You can shoot two to Nine Exposure to be Merged to ONE IMAGE " by 1 press the continuous shutter, and create 1 Photo.
2) HDR = "You can take 3 Photos ( -2 or -1, 0, +1 or +2) with 1 press the shutter and create 3 Photos with 1 HDR shot"

Yes, Sir, my question = the Photo that create from No. 1 ( Multi-Exposure ) = HDR Photo ??
If , YES, Why we need to bother with HDR Function, because Muti-Exposure shoot up to 9 difference exposure which might be better quality than only 3 Exposure at HDR Function.

Question No 2. Why No Lens data, for Canon TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II in Canon EOS Utility Program , which I can use for " correction of Lenses Peripheral Illu. And Aberration "---May be, because of Manual Focus ??
Thank you, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon

PS. Another Question, Sir/ Madame = My Old Canon EOS-1 DS MK I have Multi-Spots Metering = up to 8 multi-spots to combine in 1 final Photos . The Question is = SAME AS Multi-Exposure or HDR ???


----------



## tr573 (Dec 2, 2015)

surapon said:


> Yes, Sir, my question = the Photo that create from No. 1 ( Multi-Exposure ) = HDR Photo ??
> If , YES, Why we need to bother with HDR Function, because Muti-Exposure shoot up to 9 difference exposure which might be better quality than only 3 Exposure at HDR Function.



Different use cases - HDR is merging the low, mid and high end data from 3 different exposures together to give more data for tone mapping. 

Multi Exposure is image stacking for doing things like composites. So say a photo of the moon superimposed on a cityscape. 



surapon said:


> Question No 2. Why No Lens data, for Canon TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II in Canon EOS Utility Program , which I can use for " correction of Lenses Peripheral Illu. And Aberration "---May be, because of Manual Focus ??
> Thank you, Sir/ Madame.
> Surapon



Lens correction data is mostly useless for a tilt-shift lens. The distortion , vignetting and chromatic aberration characteristics are not the same at center as tilted 9 degrees left, or shifted 5 degrees up. You are centering the sensor behind a different part of the lens when you use the movements.


----------



## tarntyke (Dec 2, 2015)

An example of using multi-exposures would be a cyclist moving horizontally across the frame. The end result would be one photograph showing between 2 and 9 cyclists all on one image. Similarly a sequence of images of an object falling vertically can be merged into a single image. In either case the result is not an HDR image. I also have recently bought a 5DSR and am enjoying trying new things. The section of the manual at page 226 is badly explained. Trial and error seems to be best and I have made many errors lol.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 2, 2015)

tr573 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Question No 2. Why No Lens data, for Canon TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II in Canon EOS Utility Program , which I can use for " correction of Lenses Peripheral Illu. And Aberration "---May be, because of Manual Focus ??
> ...



Hasselblad have tilt shift lens correction data programmed into their software when you use the HTS adapter, it can be done easily enough, it just needs the lens to tell the camera what tilt and shift have been used and that information get written into the EXIF.

You can always correct Canon T/S CA and distortion by using the enlarge the canvass method.


----------



## tr573 (Dec 2, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> tr573 said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



True, if the lens reported what the t&s settings were, Canon would be able to build correction data into the camera. With what they charge for the 24 & 17 , I shudder to think of the price increase that feature would cause though.


----------



## surapon (Dec 2, 2015)

tr573 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Sir, my question = the Photo that create from No. 1 ( Multi-Exposure ) = HDR Photo ??
> ...




Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. tr573
I have learn The new Ideas from you to day. Very Clear, Sir.
Have a great night.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 2, 2015)

tarntyke said:


> An example of using multi-exposures would be a cyclist moving horizontally across the frame. The end result would be one photograph showing between 2 and 9 cyclists all on one image. Similarly a sequence of images of an object falling vertically can be merged into a single image. In either case the result is not an HDR image. I also have recently bought a 5DSR and am enjoying trying new things. The section of the manual at page 226 is badly explained. Trial and error seems to be best and I have made many errors lol.



Wow, Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. tarntyke.
I will try Multi- Exposure/ Photos in One Photo---Which I do it before from Old DSLR, By shoot in the dark of the night in Bulb Mode and use my black hat cover the lens---And let the model move , and I use flash in each location of the model = 3-6 position and relese the shutter-------NOW, This Awesome 5D SR can do the easy job for me---With out Black hat and the Flash.
Thank you, again, Sir---Have a great night.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 2, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> tr573 said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. privatebydesign
For your cleared explanation---But, I do not want to spend arms and legs for the great Hasselblad Lens---My dear TS-E 24 II is great enough for me.
Have a great night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 2, 2015)

tr573 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > tr573 said:
> ...



Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. tr573.
Ha, Ha, Ha " I shudder to think of the price increase that feature would cause though. "---No one want to give us free good Idea any more. Money, Money and Money.
Have a great night, Sir.
Surapon


----------

